# drywall lift



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all. I'm looking to buy a drywall lift. Everything locally is around $300. Have seen several online, but shipping is usually outrageous. 

And they all look alike except for color. Most seem to have the same feature set, etc. Difficult to tell one from another on the web.

Found these last night. Nice price, free shipping. I've bought from the company before and had good service. But I don't know much about these particular tools. Anyone have any advice, experience, horror stories, etc?

http://www.drywallhoists.com/us/dry...all-main.asp?gclid=CNC9gKrc1J8CFQ8E5QodUwa0cg

Thanks-Bill


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

if money is an issue, why not use some 2x4 nailed in a T.


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Money's always an issue, but hey, this is a chance to buy a TOOL!

We have 5 rooms and two long hallways with 10-11 foot ceilings and two stair ways to hang. I've done the 2x4 T before with success, but for this project I think a lift would be a good investment. 

Can always Craigslist it for $75-$100 when I'm done.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

itin, Welcome to the Forum,

I had not heard of this company and did not get any hits on Google using derivatives of Max Tool until I used maxtool.com. They appear to be legit and advertise a store location in La Verne, CA (near LA).

The free shipping is a biggie (this puppy comes in at 100 lbs) on top of being half the HF price:
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=Drywall&Submit=Go

I would probably go for it.
.


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome PaliBob. I've been lurking here for a while, but have only posted once before. 60 hour work weeks and a house to renovate take away my internet time...

I've seen several different drywall lifts, and they all look the same as if they're made by one company and branded by several. Pentagon, Troy, HDC, RedLine to name a few. 

I'm basing that on pictures from the web, only one I've ever seen close up is the HF one. I think I'll check some reviews at Amazon and other places, see if there is any difference in the brands. 

Oh, and Amazon is offering free shipping on some of them now. Last time I checked there the shipping was nearly $90.

And as for MaxTools, I bought my Dewalt/Emglo compressor from them a couple years ago. Refurbished for half price with free shipping. They even called me the next day to ask if I wanted a pocket knife or some other item (can't remember) as my free gift for ordering. 

Took the knife. Was a piece of junk.


----------



## macfluke (Jan 22, 2008)

I bought a drywall lift from maxtools last year. I went to pick it up and looked at the different ones and the only thing I could see was different colors and prices but they all looked the same mechanically. I bought the cheapest one it works well enough... dude at mt told me he thought they were all of the same quality no matter the price...


----------

